# grub2 os-prober hangs on checking extended partition

## Gh0str1d3r

Hi,

since very recently the command

```
grub2-mkconfig -o /boot/grub2/grub.cfg
```

hangs after a short moment. htop reveals that

```
mount -o ro -t reiserfs /dev/sda3 /var/lib/os-prober/mount cpu
```

is using 100% CPU and it cannot be killed. Here is the partition table of /dev/sda:

 *Quote:*   

> Disk /dev/sda: 1000.2 GB, 1000204886016 bytes, 1953525168 sectors
> 
> Units = sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes
> 
> Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
> ...

 

So /dev/sda3 is an extended partition and should not be checked. The only workaround I found is to explicitly forbid os-prober to check this partition (see  link). I believe the problem exists since I have reiserfs support in my kernel. Does anyone know about this problem? Is it a bug of grub2 or a gentoo-specific problem?

Many thanks!

----------

## dE_logics

Yes, I know about this problem cause I've encountered it.

----------

